# Angeln in Sirmione am gardasee



## Rettinger1989 (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum,

Ich fahre nächste Woche am Gardasee nach Sirmione und würde es da auch  gerne mal mit dem Angeln versuchen. Was muss ich genau machen um eine  Lizenz zu erhalten? Provinz ist glabe ich Brescia... Vll habt ihr  Adressen und so? Und habt ihr für mich vll ein paar Tipps? Vom Ufer aus  oder wo gibts Boote?

Danke im Vorraus
Gruß


----------

